# Little black box with white X ?



## Dalecamino (Jun 28, 2016)

I went through this several years ago, but can't remember OR find how to fix it. I get the little black box with a white X inside it, where there should be a photo. Can someone tell me in simple terms, how to fix this, please? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 28, 2016)

Close your eyes and click you heals. 

Not a clue Chuck!


----------



## lwalper (Jun 29, 2016)

You've made a bad link to the image. Is it a direct upload to the forum via the "Manage Attachments" button at the bottom of this page, or an outside link to a location off the forum? There may also be image size restrictions??


----------



## PapaTim (Jun 29, 2016)

If all pictures show the box and you're using IE, click on tools in the browser (upper right corner). Click on internet options and select the advanced tab. Scroll down to the multimedia section and put a checkmark in the box that says "show pictures". Click on apply, then okay to close out internet options. You might need to close and reopen IE, depending on the version.


----------



## PapaTim (Jun 29, 2016)

Mr Vic said:


> Close your eyes and click you heals.
> 
> Not a clue Chuck!


 
I'm pretty sure that doesn't work - at least not without the ruby slippers.:smile-big:


----------



## jeff (Jun 29, 2016)

Chuck

Feel free to email me the image (email in my profile under "biography") and tell me where you want it posted and I'll take care of it for you.

Jeff


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeff, it's actually in Marks thread. One of his photos is there, but the one below it has the box. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/children-who-did-not-listen-141545/

I also had the problem when copying and pasting a photo from a search. I noticed this after switching to MS Security Essentials. Maybe in their settings?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 29, 2016)

PapaTim said:


> If all pictures show the box and you're using IE, click on tools in the browser (upper right corner). Click on internet options and select the advanced tab. Scroll down to the multimedia section and put a checkmark in the box that says "show pictures". Click on apply, then okay to close out internet options. You might need to close and reopen IE, depending on the version.


 Thanks Tim. I followed the steps. The "Show Pictures" was already checked, but the box above it, "Show Image place holders" wasn't checked, so I put one there. Haven't tried it to see if that does anything. I don't even know what that means. :redface::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 29, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Jeff, it's actually in Marks thread. One of his photos is there, but the one below it has the box.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/children-who-did-not-listen-141545/
> 
> I also had the problem when copying and pasting a photo from a search. I noticed this after switching to MS Security Essentials. Maybe in their settings?




I do not see it either Chuck. Has to do with the photo itself. If I hover over it it shows up.


----------



## mark james (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Chuck:  The picture came from Chris' Facebook page.  It is downloaded into my IAP album, so hopefully it shows up there.  My skills with photos is not the best... :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 30, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, it's actually in Marks thread. One of his photos is there, but the one below it has the box.
> ...


Thanks John. I'll try that.



mark james said:


> Hi Chuck:  The picture came from Chris' Facebook page.  It is downloaded into my IAP album, so hopefully it shows up there.  My skills with photos is not the best... :redface:


 Thanks Mark. My skills are worse :redface:


----------



## PapaTim (Jun 30, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> PapaTim said:
> 
> 
> > If all pictures show the box and you're using IE, click on tools in the browser (upper right corner). Click on internet options and select the advanced tab. Scroll down to the multimedia section and put a checkmark in the box that says "show pictures". Click on apply, then okay to close out internet options. You might need to close and reopen IE, depending on the version.
> ...


 
"Show Image place holders" just puts a graphic on the page where a picture will be once it has finished downloading. It's usually for people with slow internet connections or pages with a lot of large graphics. You may likely don't need it checked but it doesn't hurt anything.


----------

